# HelP! Ga16ds Air and Vacuum Hoses



## jimmyspoon (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi

Can any help me I have replaced the GA16DS in my car but in my haste to pull the old motor out I didn't take any notice of where all the Air and Vacuum Lines went.

Does anyone know where they all go? eg. What hoses go to the Breather Unit, what hoses are Teed together and what hoses go to the sensors on the firewall?

Thanks


----------



## wouter100nx (Dec 30, 2008)

hi dude

there are about 30 little vacuumhoses at the ga16ds engine.
but is it a engine with or without a ecu ?

here some pics from some vacuumhoses


----------



## jimmyspoon (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi

Thanks for your help but I think I have figured it out. 
I was wondering which hoses went to the FICD, the Vacuum sensor and the fuel beather unit (carbon canister) but I believe I got it sorted.


----------

